# WTT for number 2 :)



## BellaBoo0512

Me and OH have a gorgeous son who will turn 3 in April. I have decided that I'm ready to try for number 2 and feel now would be a great time. Because ds1 starts school next year, if I were to fall pregnant soon then I'd get to spend some quality time with ds1 before he starts school because I'll be on maternity leave.

I've put the idea to OH about me stopping the pill this month and he is currently having a think about it :)

If we do start trying I'm not expecting it to happen right away because it took a while to get pregnant t with ds1.


----------



## Scarlett P

Hello!

Hope your OH gives you the green light soon :) and you never know, it may happen really quickly next time round - that's happened to quite a few of my friends who were surprised almost by #2!

xx


----------



## BSelck24

Ive just convinced my hubby to start TTC #2 in March! I too am interested to see how long it will take! I am going to try to not put pressure on him and go with the flow so he doesnt get discourage or overwhelmed-

Hopefully we will both be pregnant soon!! :dust:


----------



## BellaBoo0512

I finish my current packet of BCP next Tuesday so I've told hubby I need an answer by the end of next week. It took me 11 months to get pregnant with DS1.. A mc at 7 weeks and a chemical before getting pregnant. Then had a difficult pregnancy and labour so I'm pretty scared of possibly having to go through all that again but I don't want ds1 to be an only child and also don't want too big of an age gap. Good luck ttc in march bselck24 :)


----------



## BellaBoo0512

Hubby has given the green light for me to stay off the pill.. yay! He's just a bit worried because I have a bad back caused by being pregnant last time and he's worried I won't be able to cope.

I'm also worried incase the pregnancy and labour are bad experiences like last time but at the same time I don't want DS1 to be an only child.

I suppose we won't know if we never try :)

Eek I'm excited and scared at the same time! 

Stopped the pill on Tuesday so should start bleeding tomorrow and then it's time to start trying :)


----------



## glong88

How exciting, I'm in ttc so I'll see you over there xx


----------



## sunshine82

Hi! Im in a similar situation. Hoping to start ttc in a few months perhaps April/May/June. Would love to complete our family this year. We also have a 2 year old. My ds will be 3 on 31st August. So would love to be home for him starting school next year. It took 15 months for our amazing ds so hopefully it may happen quicker this time. Its very exciting. Add me as a friend if you like we can be buddies :) xx


----------



## BellaBoo0512

I'm excited and nervous at the same time! I'm terrified at the thought of being pregnant again but I know that DS1 would love a brother or sister :) 

How do I add you as a friend sunshine? I'll see you over there glong :) xx


----------



## fxmummyduck

Hello! Also have a 2 year old, he'll be 3 in November. Wtt now and hoping to start ttc in June! (Altho my ticker says earlier) lol, I want to avoid a Feb birthday! Hope I can join you! :)


----------



## BellaBoo0512

Aw yeah that would be nice :)


----------



## BellaBoo0512

So now I'm currently in my 2ww and dying to test.. AF due next Saturday so it's way to early


----------



## Scarlett P

Hi Bella! 

I think (hoping!!) I'm in the 2ww as well. O hasn't shown up on my chart but I think my temps are a bit messed up but I'm so sure I did. AF for me is due between next sat and mon and I'm planning to hold out. 

Forgotten how awful the 2ww is. Are you symptom spotting?


----------



## BellaBoo0512

Hi :) yeah I'm symptom spotting but not used and ovulation tests or done any temping. It's my first cycle since coming off the pill so I can't be sure I ovulated. I did have some cramping last week though and a few days ago I had a bit of spotting :)

I'm on cycle day 21 today. Did a test this morning.. obviously negative lol!

When will you start testing?

xx


----------



## Scarlett P

Spotting sounds promising fx for you! I'm CD 22 and have cramps but that's normal for me. But also have backache and sore BB which isn't the norm. Also feeling v sick and tired which started yesterday but thinking it must be a bug as surely far too early?!

Sorry for your bfn when will you test again? I'm wanting to hold out as long as poss poas depresses me! Xx


----------



## BellaBoo0512

Thank you.. The spotting is the only thing that makes me think I may be in with a chance because I've only had that once before which was when I was pregnant with DS1 :) going to try and wait until Wednesday to test again. 

Them symptoms you've been having sound promising if they aren't the norm! I have been feeling more tired than usual too. Ended up sleeping for 2 hours on Saturday afternoon which isn't like me.

Poas depresses me too.. I am murder for it though. It's so addictive! Xx


----------



## Scarlett P

Yeah defo not the norm but wondering if just a bit run down and remember how body can play tricks on you in tww. But spotting is different and if you had it last time then that's defo a very good sign! 

We weren't planning to ttc for another couple of months so haven't got any tests in. So that's making it easier for me not to test ha ha! Good luck for Wednesday pls keep me posted! Xx


----------



## BellaBoo0512

I forgot how hard work the 2ww is. I've been getting cramping today but that could be because AF is on the way. When is your AF due?

I'll let you know how I get on :)


----------



## Scarlett P

Well my apps say a week today, but if I did O when I think I did (which was a bit earlier) then around Sat as that would give me a LP of 12 days which is about average, that's been between 11 - 13 days! I'm sorry you're feeling AF type cramps are you sure it's not implantation? I'm not feeling sick today and not cramps either which can't decide if good or bad! Still v sore BB but maybe it's cos I keep poking them to see if they're still sore :haha: hope you get your bfp on Wednesday! Xxx


----------



## BellaBoo0512

Hi scarlet.. have you tested yet? I did yesterday morning and was a bfn. Yesterday I was getting af cramps quite strong so I'm sure she is on her way. Not 100% sure when though because it's my first cycle since stopping the pill. I've got an app on my phone which says I'm due on on Saturday so time will tell :) xx


----------



## Scarlett P

Bella I'm so sorry about your bfn :hug: hopefully it was still too soon to test? Will you test again or wait to see if/when AF shows up?

No I've not tested yet, I just can't face a bfn or a poss bfp that would give me false hope!! 

I'm toying with the idea of testing on Saturday morning because I'd be CD28 by then and if I O'd when I think I did would also mean a 12 day LP. Also it's mine and hubby's one full day off together so would be nice to have the day to get our heads around a bfp. But also on Sat we've got an early start as we've got to have my next eye check up, and I'm sure that's not healing as quickly as hoped so don't want two lots of bad news in one day!!

Sorry that was a long way of saying no not tested and not sure when :S I guess if AF hasn't shown up then I'd test Tues at the latest...

Fingers crossed for you! xxx


----------



## BellaBoo0512

Yeah it was definitely too soon to test. Got another cheapie so going to do it in the morning. Is everything okay with your eyes? Xxx


----------



## Scarlett P

Ooh good luck tomorrow!

Thank you for asking, eye healing a bit slower than hoped but have a check up on Saturday.

Ttc wise I think I'm out :cry: feeling hormonal and annoyed tonight. Also I think sore BB is because this month I didn't take EPO past O for first time off bc cos of ttc. They've started to feel less sore now and I'm sure that's what used to happen when I was ttc last time... Oh well roll on next cycle! 

Keep me posted with your test though :dust:


----------



## fxmummyduck

Hi all, I'm back and will try and catch up on the thread! Hope you're all good, this move has been brutal lol!


----------



## Scarlett P

:happydance: Yay so good to see you fxmummyduck :happydance:


----------



## BellaBoo0512

Hope your check up goes well scarlet :) 

Welcome back mummy duck :) hope your settling in to your new home. Moving house is horrible!

I tested this morning which was bfn and I'm cramping like mad today so pretty sure AF is on her way.. which is fine because I've had a crap week at work so this means I can have a nice glass of wine tonight xx


----------



## Scarlett P

Hi Bella!

Sorry to hear you've got AF like cramps, how many DPO are you and when is AF due? Just wondering if it was still too early?

Hope you enjoy your wine toniight and have a lovely weekend! xx


----------



## BellaBoo0512

I don't know when AF is due or how many dpo I am with it being my first cycle since stopping the pill. If I'm a 28 day cycle then af should be due tomorrow xx


----------



## Scarlett P

Ah yes sorry I remember you saying now. Hope you're not in limbo for long :hugs:


----------



## Scarlett P

Ps are you going to treat yourself to some wine?!


----------



## BellaBoo0512

Hi :) yep I treated myself to some wine. Heads a bit sore today now lol &#128514;

Still no AF but still cramping so I think she will be here soon.

Did you end up testing this morning? Xx


----------



## Scarlett P

Ha ha don't blame you I had half a cider at lunch as we were out with friends. No I didn't have time this morning but temp has dipped and I've got AF cramps too. Just hoping that the witch gets me before Monday as that's when my sis has her 20 wk scan and whilst I'm excited for her I'll find it tough if AF then too. 

Oh, and had my eye check today and the woman who saw me was 20wks gone and telling me all about her gender scan which was nice but timing for me wasn't the best!! 

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend xx


----------



## fxmummyduck

Thanks bellaboo and Scarlett for the welcome back!

Sorry it looks like AF is arriving for you both :(


----------



## BellaBoo0512

Oh that's not good scarlett :( hope af arrives for you before tomorrow. 

Still no AF with me but these cramps are awful. I forgot how bad they where when I'm not on the pill. Did a test this morning and was bfn so I'm sure the witch is just around the corner x


----------



## Scarlett P

Hope AF comes soon Bella, I'm sure they're extra bad when you first come of bc. 

No AF here and I feel awful but think it's from this dreadful cold we've all got. If AF doesn't arrive today I think I may test tonight when DD has gone to bed. We've got a family birthday this afternoon so don't want to do it before then! x


----------



## BellaBoo0512

I had really bad periods when I was younger and that's what the pain feels like today but still no blood. I'm sure I would of had some sort of line this morning if I was pregnant though. Don't know what that spotting was last week! 

Good luck if you end up testing. Let me know how it goes :) xx


----------



## Scarlett P

How strange and frustrating for you! Do you defo know you O'd? Maybe it's just the bc coming out your system but I hope you're not in limbo too much longer (preferably with a bfp!)

Afm I've bottled it and not testing tonight. Been to family birthday do was very good and didn't go to the loo ready for testing... And just as we were leaving ended up talking to one of my SiLs who has been ttc for 2 years and has a hospital appt tomorrow about it all. I just felt really wrong coming home and testing after that, does that sound silly?! So it will have to be tomorrow night now or I may wait til Tuesday night as my other app has AF down for tues so if I make it that far I'll be defo late!


----------



## BellaBoo0512

Nope I don't have a clue if I ovulated or not. I didn't think I'd end up falling pregnant the first cycle off the pill anyway but with having the spotting it made me think I was in with a chance. I just wish AF would show up so I know for sure that I'm out. Still no blood but still lots of cramping. I only used to have mild cramping when I was on the pill and they only came after af had arrived. 

No that doesn't sound silly at all :) good luck with your test when you end up doing it :) xx


----------



## Scarlett P

Oh yes sorry I remember you saying that to me now. Being in limbo is awful and it's frustrating waiting for AF to show. I think that's where I'm headed too... 

I caved late last night and got out of bed to do it, bfn. Not even a hint of a line :cry:

I wonder if my weird symptoms are cold related and the fact that I didn't actually O after all. I've been having really strange cramps - reminded me of the cramps I had before I got my bfp and not at all like AF cramps ?! I thought I was 13 dpo or maybe 12. Hope AF shows up soon so I can just get cracking on next cycle :cry:


----------



## BellaBoo0512

Aw sorry to hear that :( I'm in the same boat here. It's so annoying! Still no AF but still cramping. Don't want to waste my money in getting another test. Surely there would of been a faint line or something if I was PG.

Fx next month is our month :) xx


----------



## Scarlett P

Totally with you, don't want to waste money here either and sure there would have been a faint line by now...

What's extra frustrating is my chart has never looked so good!! 

Sis has her 20 wk scan this arvo and seeing a friend this morning who is 7 mths gone (our DD are great friends it's so cute) so add in the cold and I feel like it's going to be a tough day


----------



## BellaBoo0512

I don't know anything about charts. If your chart looks good then that's a good sign :) I bought a couple of cheapies later so will probably test tonight. 

Hope your okay xx


----------



## Scarlett P

Thank you. No symptoms atm but had weird cm goodness know what's going on with me! Just waiting for my sis to call eeeek!

Oh how exciting! GL testing later pls keep me posted :dust:


----------



## BellaBoo0512

Thanks just waiting for the bus now. Been feeling pulling sensations in my stomach today and the cramping hasn't been as bad but I don't know if that's a good sign or not! 

Will you be testing later? X


----------



## BellaBoo0512

Test was bfn &#128078; xx


----------



## Scarlett P

Oh no sorry to hear that Bella :hugs: hope AF shows up for you soon so you can crack on with next cycle xx


----------



## BellaBoo0512

I've just been reading up online and apparently some people can spot during ov so if that spotting I had was ov spotting then that would make me 11dpo today.. maybe I'm clutching at straws but it's so strange that I've been cramping for days and still no af. Have you ever had ovulation spotting?x


----------



## Scarlett P

I've had it once in EWCM the first time I O'd after coming off depo. Maybe it could be the case for you. Everything crossed here you get that bfp soon, when will you test again?

Here I think AF is finally on the way, defo got some AF cramps. Not too gutted now just want to get on with next cycle!


----------



## BellaBoo0512

Ah maybe I had it because it's my first cycle off bcp. What is depo? I'm going to try and wait till Wednesday to test again but will probably end up testing in the morning if AF doesn't arrive in the night. I won't be gutted when AF arrives either :) it took 11 months to get pregnant successfully last time so Im not expecting it to happen first go x


----------



## BellaBoo0512

Did a test this morning and thought it could see a hint of something but thought it could of been the plastic windows playing tricks on me so tool the test apart.. Got all excited because there was a pink line but now where it's supposed to be. After googling this morning it appears that this is where the dye collects so it's not an actual line boo :( &#128078;


----------



## BellaBoo0512

Sorry about all the spelling mistakes. It's the stupid auto correct on my phone x


----------



## Scarlett P

Eeek Bella are you going to test again?! Depo is a form of bc so yes it could have been o bleeding first cycle off the pill that would make sense!

Afm mild AF cramps and tiny pink/brown cm so guess I didn't O after all...


----------



## fxmummyduck

Bella do you have a pic of the test?!!

ScarlettP what makes you think you didn't O? Sorry if that's an obvious question, I'm no good at reading charts! :)


----------



## Scarlett P

How are you getting on mummyduck?

FF didn't pick up O, I've had to put on the crosshairs. I'm sure I did cos of temps, EWCM and o pains. I thought FF hadn't picked it up cos my temps pre op were all over the place, partly cos I was being lazy and not doing them the same time but also I had my first eye op so they were higher than they should have been...

So now no AF and pink cm (barely there) I'm wondering if I didn't O...?

But then if I didn't O surely I wouldn't have had a temp rise at all?!


----------



## fxmummyduck

How confusing for you!!! I bodies defo know how to keep us guessing!

Not great here, lots of stress, rejected for a house, with not particularly convincing reasons, other than we're English! Lol to abiding by the equal opportunity housing laws!

All the stress has made hubby ill, and lo is picking up on all of it and barely sleeping, except for on me. And he's pretty heavy now!

:( :( :(


----------



## Scarlett P

Oh no I'm so sorry it's so stressful right now sending you :hugs: and hope things improve soon...and you all get some sleep!

It's driving me mad, I just wish AF would show so I could move on! Hoping all will be clearer tomorrow after taking temp again. A drop would convince me AF round the corner and if it went up then I'd be tempted to test again I think xx


----------



## BellaBoo0512

How are you feeling scarlett? Still no AF here but can't bring myself to do another test! I think AF just must be late because it's my first cycle off BCP. I'm sure if I was pregnant it would of shown by now as when I was pregnant with DS1 there was a faint but obvious line before my missed period.

Sorry that your stressed mummy duck. That's a crappy reason to be turned down for a house! Which country do you live in? I hope you find something soon xx


----------



## Scarlett P

I'm feeling incredibly frustrated! I don't feel like AF is on the way but I'm sure I don't feel like a BFP is round the corner either. Was hoping for a change in my temps today but they've been the same three days in a row?! If AF doesn't show by Sat then will test again with fmu. I've got Boots tests, which I've never used before - not the super early ones, just normal ones - has anyone used them before? The bfn was the first time I've used them.

I'm so sorry you're still in limbo Bella, I feel like you - seeing a bfn is just awful especially when a late AF keeps your hopes up. What day are you on now?

x


----------



## BellaBoo0512

Still no AF here. I'm cd32. Got a couple of tests but don't know whether or not to do one. Still getting cramps. 

I think I used a boots own in the past. They are supposed to be good :) 

What cycle day are you on now scarlett?


----------



## Scarlett P

I'm CD 32 too! 15/16 dpo I think...

I know what you mean about the tests. I can't test with fmu until Sat (thurs and Fri I have to go super early to work so don't want to faff about doing one and dealing with the result!) 

Part of me thinks test in evening tonight or tomorrow and if another bfn maybe I'll relax enough for AF to show?!

But I know it will just depress me and I'll still hold out hope until AF shows no matter what!!

I've spent half the day googling symptoms - especially my flat temps - and there's as many bfp stories as there are bfn! 

If you've got tests when do you think you'll try again?! Good luck for when you do!


----------



## fxmummyduck

Thanks Bella! We've just moved from the UK to USA, been here about 9 days. Struggling to rent a house! Just applied for another one which I'll be really gutted about if we don't get it :(

Wow, you're both the same CD!!! have to say I'm desperate to find out if there are impending bfps!

The month I got my bfp, I got my o day completely wrong, so it felt like AF was really late and I kept getting bfns! Think I ended up testing what turned out by dates at 10 dpo bfn, then 15 dpo blaring bfp on a free and 2-3 weeks on a digi. That cycle I Od on cd21! So was heading for a 35 day cycle, which is why I was so wrong on dates lol!! So you never know!


----------



## Scarlett P

Thanks Mummyduck, what made you realised you'd O'd so late in the end? I may be out by one or two days but if it's later than that I'm defo out cos we only managed
To BD twice cos I wasn't really in the mood after my eye op!! I saw creamy cm and was like, that's enough!!

Wow 9 days i bet it's all mental for you right now. Everything crossed you get this next house, when will you know? 

Bella how are you getting on?


----------



## fxmummyduck

I looked back over all my ewxn and other symptoms I'd written down, compared them to other cycles when I'd used opks and also factored in my scsn dates.

Hopefully we'll know in the next couple of days! Everything crossed xxx


----------



## BellaBoo0512

Morning ladies :)

Still no AF and still BFN for me so I'm taking this as a wacky cycle because I stopped BCP. Not going to test again. I'm sure it would of shown now if I was going to get a BFP.

How are you doing scarlett?

Wow mummy duck that is such a brave move of you! I hope you get the house that you have put in for :) have you moved to America temporarily or permanently? 

I wish I had the guts to move to another country. The UK is getting worse and worse x


----------



## Scarlett P

How frustrating for you Bella! Hope AF shows soon - how are you feeling?

Have you heard about the house Mummyduck? 

Slight temp dip here so wondering if AF is on the way?!


----------



## fxmummyduck

Hey Bella, sorry about the wacky cycle, I suppose it might take time to get back to some regular cycles.

Not sure, at the moment the move is temporary for dhs job.at the moment the grass definitely doesn't feel greener!

ScarlettP no news about the house of yet, could be a good sign I guess?

At least your temps are doing something now!


----------



## Scarlett P

Mummyduck any house news?

Bella, how are you getting on?

Afm caved last night and got a faint positive at 17dpo although hadn't held my wee for very long. CB dig Backed it up. Still in shock really!


----------



## BellaBoo0512

That's amazing scarlett! Congratulations :)

Still no AF here. I've not tested since Wednesday or Thursday but I know I'm not pregnant so not testing again x


----------



## fxmummyduck

Wow Scarlett that's awesome!! Are you going to test again?! Do you have a pic!!!


----------



## Scarlett P

Really sorry to hear that Bella hoping AF comes soon so that you can crack ok with next cycle. 

Any house news mummyduck?!

How do I upload a pic? It's been so long I can't remember. I've only one blurred one of dye test as stupidly took it before Orla was in bed so was a bit mental and digi screen went blank yesterday. In having a mole removed from my foot tomorrow which I'm extra nervous about now so thought I'd do second digi ties or wed to check everything ok or is that silly?! Also be interesting to see how late I inplanted! x


----------



## BellaBoo0512

Hi ladies how's things?

Still no AF here and now I'm on CD38! I've never had a cycle so long!

How are you feeling scarlett? To upload a pic you need to go in the web version (even if you are on your phone) then you need to post a full reply and click the paper clip thingy. What cycle day was you when you got your bfp? x


----------



## Scarlett P




----------



## Scarlett P

I'm sorry you're still in limbo :( hope you get some answers soon! It was 17dpo I got my bfp. I tested at 12dpo and got a bfn but it was in Eve when I hadn't held
My wee for very long. It wasn't a super early test but my AF was due on the day I tested and still got not even a squinter! I've got one more CB digi to do which I'll do this week, want to see if it says 2-3 weeks yet as I'm sure I implanted late?!


----------



## BellaBoo0512

Lovely line :) ooh yeah id defo do the digital :)

I'm going to do a cheapie tonight. I'm thinking maybe I ov'd later than I thought but clutching at straws I think x


----------



## Scarlett P

I'm itching to do it now but my parents are staying at the mo so think it's better I wait til they've gone. 

How'd you get on testing Bella?


----------



## BellaBoo0512

Ah I don't know how you can't control yourself lol I'm murder!

I tested last night when I got home from work and it was bfn. Going to test again at the weekend if still no AF but I'm hoping she comes soon so I can track my next cycle a bit better x


----------



## Scarlett P

Orla and my mum nearly burst in on me on the loo yesterday so don't want to be interrupted whilst trying to do a test!! Sorry about the bfn it must be so frustrating for you! Do you feel like you've got any preg symptoms?


----------



## BellaBoo0512

I would be the same! DS1 burst in on me the other day but he thought I was just having a wee lol

Not really got any symptoms apart from sore nipples. I've not stopped eating these past few days though so that's probably a sign that af is due.. either that or I'm just a greedy cow haha!

How are you feeling?


----------



## Scarlett P

Noo I'm sure you're not a greedy cow!! Are you still BFing? That used to make me super hungry. 

I'm doing ok thank you. Had a mole removed from my foot Monday so being able to use that as an excuse for tiredness right now. Booked for an early scan a week on Monday so will feel better after that. 

Are you planning on testing again?


----------



## krissie328

Congrats Scarlett. I just saw your bfp!


----------



## Scarlett P

Thank you Krissie!

I've just realised your ticker has changed :hugs: :hugs: I'm so sorry. How are you doing? 

xxx


----------



## krissie328

Thanks hun. It happened on Valentine's, but I had suspected for a couple days as my tests were getting lighter. I'm good most of the time and I'm trying to focus on myself for the next couple of months. I've lost 5 lbs so I'm hoping to keep that up so our next clomid round goes well. I just hate that we have to wait two cycles before using clomid again. I was kinda hoping I'd o on my own since some women do after a loss. But so far nothing and no signs.


----------



## Scarlett P

I'm so sorry, that's so tough :hugs: how come you have to wait so long? Well done on the weight loss, that's amazing xxx


----------



## krissie328

I was told to wait two full cycles before going back on clomid. I have very long annovulatory cycles so that's why. I could force my period but a due date in Feb or later actually works well with my job and would allow me to take mat leave until August. Plus I'm trying to lose weight and get my health into a good spot.


----------



## Scarlett P

Have they given you an exact date? Hope these next two months go quickly for you and you get your BFP straight away. Good luck with the weight loss in the meantime. :flower: xxx


----------



## krissie328

Based on when I start my meds I should start my cycle within a day or two of May 20th.


----------



## BellaBoo0512

AF started yesterday for me. Finally! 

Hope all you ladies are doing okay :)


----------



## fxmummyduck

Hi ladies! I will read through and catch up!! So we got the house!! Yay!!! Moved in last Tuesday but still no wifi but do have a new phone now! No furniture except a couch but so good to finally be in our own place.

Missed all you lovely ladies! And so much going on.

Sorry af arrived Bella but hopefully this next cycle you can track. 

So excited to see your tests progress Scarlett!

Krissie, sorry you have to wait a bit but I'll be waiting right there with you.

Sorry if I've missed anyone :)


----------



## krissie328

fxmummyduck said:


> Hi ladies! I will read through and catch up!! So we got the house!! Yay!!! Moved in last Tuesday but still no wifi but do have a new phone now! No furniture except a couch but so good to finally be in our own place.

Congrats on moving into your own place!! We bought a house last April and we have tons of extra space. Our basement has almost nothing in it right now. We are hoping to set it up as theater/library area. But DH is slacking on his project. :dohh:


----------



## Scarlett P

Woo hoo MummyDuck so pleased you got the house! Is all your furniture in storage back in the uk then?

Bella I'm sorry to hear AF showed but guessing you're pleased to be out of limbo. Are you charting this cycle? 

Krissie it's good you've got a date to focus on I'm sure. Wow I'd love to have that much extra space it would be amazing. 

All good here, got my early scan next Mon and I wish it would hurry up already. Did so my other digi last Thursday and it was 2-3 wks &#128522;


----------



## BellaBoo0512

Congratulations on the house mummy duck! You must be pleased :)

I'm not going to chart.. They confuse the hell out of me.

Think I'm just going to DTD as much as possible and let nature take its course. I'm just glad that I've had a normal period. Me and OH are in no major rush to get pregnant really. It just took so long with DS1 that I didn't want to stay on the pill and have it take ages if that makes sense. As long as it happens in the next 12 months then il be happy :)

How are you doing scarlett? Did you manage to do the digital?


----------



## Scarlett P

Yeah that makes total sense and how I felt about it all too Bella, hopefully it will happen really quickly for you this time though!

Yes I did the digi this time last week and it said 2-3 weeks. So now just waiting it out til Monday for our early scan, the wait is killing me!

How's everyone else doing?

x


----------



## fxmummyduck

How are you all doing? Sorry I've been quiet it's been so busy!!!


----------



## BellaBoo0512

I'm not doing too bad. A bit down really. Found out yesterday that my cousin has passed away. I've lost touch with her over the years but it's come as such a shock :(


----------



## krissie328

So very sorry for your loss Bella. :hugs:


----------



## fxmummyduck

So sorry Bella, what a shock for you. Sending lots of hugs xxx


----------



## BellaBoo0512

Thank you. I feel like I don't have the right to be upset about it because I haven't seen her in so long. You really don't know what's around the corner :( xxx


----------



## krissie328

BellaBoo0512 said:


> Thank you. I feel like I don't have the right to be upset about it because I haven't seen her in so long. You really don't know what's around the corner :( xxx

Of course you do! I rarely see my cousins but they are all important to me. And probably close to your age which really brings home your point of you never know...


----------



## babycrazy1706

I have an almost 4 year old son and met an awesome guy last July, I love him so much he's not only my boyfriend he's my best friend. we are planning to have our own baby so I guess I am WTT eeek!! I am looking at starting my own business this year so waiting will be til 2017/2018 xx


----------



## BellaBoo0512

krissie328 said:


> BellaBoo0512 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you. I feel like I don't have the right to be upset about it because I haven't seen her in so long. You really don't know what's around the corner :( xxx
> 
> Of course you do! I rarely see my cousins but they are all important to me. And probably close to your age which really brings home your point of you never know...Click to expand...

She was 20 years older than me (in her late 40s) we were quite close when I was younger but she lives an hour away and she broke her back when she was younger so she couldn't drive anymore.. then we lost touch. So sad :( I'm dreading the funeral. Only ever been to 4 funerals, the last one 3 years ago which was my dad's so it's going to bring back a lot of painful memories :(


----------



## Scarlett P

:hugs: Bella so sorry for your loss. I was at a funeral yesterday, they're so hard. It was nice to share memories though. Hope it does well and isn't too painful for you. 

Mummyduck did you get the house?!

Krissie hope you're doing ok? 

Welcome baby crazy!


----------



## krissie328

Scarlett P said:


> Krissie hope you're doing ok?

Things are going good. I'm currently on spring break from work so I've been doing lots of projects to keep me busy.

Weightloss is also going great. I'm over 25% to my goal. :happydance: Definitely don't expect to get there before ttc, it's more my goal before my bil wedding in June 2017.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Scarlett P said:


> :hugs: Bella so sorry for your loss. I was at a funeral yesterday, they're so hard. It was nice to share memories though. Hope it does well and isn't too painful for you.
> 
> Mummyduck did you get the house?!
> 
> Krissie hope you're doing ok?
> 
> Welcome baby crazy!

Yes we got the house! Only just got internet sorted so that's why I've been gone a while!

Have you had your scan yet? x


----------



## Scarlett P

Well done on the weight loss Krissie! I think I've undone all my hard work in that area already as all I want to eat is chocolate! I've a wedding in July 2017 so will be wanting to get back on it for that too. 

Yay for the house mummyduck! What's it like? Guessing it's huge compared to houses back home?! At least that's how it always looks on tv?!

Yes had scan last Monday. Just one baba in the middle and hears hb. Scan knocked me back 4 days but not updated my ticker thought I'd wait til 12 wk scan and official DD. Hoping to pick up hb on Doppler soon so I can relax a little! First tri is defo the worst!


----------



## fxmummyduck

Yes it is! You'll probably start feeling movements earlier too , so that's always reassuring!

We have a 3 bed townhouse so feels a lot bigger to home! Still missing home loads though :(

Baby fever has been pretty bad, think it's because I'm homesick!


----------



## Scarlett P

Aww I'm sorry you're feeling homesick mummyduck :hugs: must be so hard. Can you get any family booked to come and visit you? How is DS doing with all the change? Thinking of you xx


----------



## fxmummyduck

My sis in law has already been which was great, and I think my in laws will be here in late May, but I don't think I'll see my parents until July when we go home for a wedding.

Ds is doing well it's taken us over a month but he's finally sleeping in his own room. The worst thing is him missing his grandparents:(


----------



## krissie328

So sorry fxmummy. I hope you all are able to adjust soon. :hugs:


----------



## fxmummyduck

Thanks Krissie, I'm sure we will it's still really early days! Just trying not to look too far ahead and enjoy the present, focus on the small things that are good.


----------



## krissie328

I am pretty sure you told us.. but how far did you move. 

6 years ago I moved 2 hours away from my family and friends. It was so hard. Even though it was an easy trip home. But it really strengthened my relationship with dh as we had to rely on each other so much more. We adjusted after a few months. We moved back home 2 years ago when I had ds and it's really made me appreciate it more.


----------



## krissie328

So ds is having surgery at the end of April to remove his adenoids and put in tubes. I'm so scared. I'm also really doubting if we are in a good position to have another one. I'm kinda thinking we may start ntnp in May. With my low carb diet and continued efforts to lose weight I'm hoping I start ovulating. And I'd we don't get pregnant maybe start clomid again in August/Sept. Dh seemed good with that plan. 

Nothing official, if I feel good going with a clomid round in May we still might. It mostly depends on ds and if we see an improvement with his talking. As well as my weight and a1c.


----------



## fxmummyduck

krissie328 said:


> I am pretty sure you told us.. but how far did you move.
> 
> 6 years ago I moved 2 hours away from my family and friends. It was so hard. Even though it was an easy trip home. But it really strengthened my relationship with dh as we had to rely on each other so much more. We adjusted after a few months. We moved back home 2 years ago when I had ds and it's really made me appreciate it more.

We moved from England to the east coast USA. I'm used to being a 6 hour drive from my parents but about 20 mins from my ils. it's not just a time thing but a culture thing too, everything feels unfamiliar.


----------



## krissie328

I was thinking you moved to the states. I would definitely see how it would be a hard adjustment. Dh and I have talked about moving out of the country but the thought terrifies me as much as it excites me. But if we do our children will be much older.


----------



## Scarlett P

Krissie I don't blame you wanting to see how things go sounds like you've got so much going on right now. Hope DS op goes well. 

Mummyduck sending you big :hugs: it must be so hard. Are there any toddler groups you've been able to get out to?

AFM still not heard HB on Doppler. Going by my early scan in actually 9 wks tomorrow but I thought I'd heard DD HB by now. Maybe I got it wrong but know it was before 10 wks for sure!


----------



## krissie328

Thanks Scarlett. I actually ovulated this cycle on cd 12. :happydance: AF is due on Sunday so if she shows I will for sure have ovulated. Which makes ntnp over the summer so much more exciting.

I believe I found ds with the doppler at 9 weeks. But I remember it took a long time. They are pretty tiny still.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Krissie, that's great you ovulated this cycle! Ntnp over the summer will definitely be exciting!

Aww Scarlett, it can be so difficult when they're this tiny, could be hiding somewhere where it's hard to hear the hb.

Afm, I'm feeling pretty upset as I think dh has changed his mind since the move to start ttc &#128557; My ticker was looking so good too. Gutted doesn't cover it.


----------



## krissie328

Oh no fxmummy! Maybe after things settle down he will change his mind. :hugs:


----------



## krissie328

I don't think ntnp is what I mean. I think I'm trying to say ttc while ovulating on my own. I just have got use to clomid as our ttc times. And if things stay consistent I plan to jump dh eod from 8 dpo since I apparently ovulate cd12 naturally. 

After I had ds I had 4 months of 24 day cycles. Just like this one should be. So I think they is my natural cycle length. 

I am so so excited! 7 weeks to go. :happydance:


----------



## Scarlett P

KRissie that's great news you O'd on your own, really pleased for you. Hope AF shows up when you think and then you can get on with TTC!!

Mummyduck I'm so sorry to hear that :hugs: what has he said?!

I think I may have heard HB last night, but don't know if I imagined it cos I wanted to hear it sooooo badly!! Techincaly 9 wks yesterday going on my early scan so will just keep trying!


----------



## BellaBoo0512

Sorry I've not been on much. Things have been a bit hectic. Feels like all I do is work and sleep! 

Hope you all are okay x


----------



## Scarlett P

All ok here Bella - hope you are too and you get chance for a bit of a rest soon! x


----------



## krissie328

Bella- I hope you get some down time soon.

Scarlett- that's great news. I hope you can get it again soon. 

Afm, af actually arrived early. Which I will take as good news that I did ovulate. But frustrating because I don't know when. I suspect it was pretty early given my cycle was only 19 days. I'm going to do opks this cycle to help pinpoint if I do o.


----------



## BellaBoo0512

Thank you.. planning for a loonnng lie in on Sunday if DS will allow it! Got an early start tomorrow to get my tattoo finished.

Not a clue what's going on with my cycle this month but I'm not even tracking anything.. If it happens it happens :)

Do you have an edd yet scarlett?


----------



## Scarlett P

Ooooh what/where is tattoo Bella?

Good luck with the opks Krissie, hope AF isn't too bad.

LMP puts me at 30th Oct, but


----------



## Scarlett P

Argh sorry my computer crashed! But early scan put me at 3rd Nov (I did O on day 17 though so I was expecting at least 2nd Nov)


----------



## fxmummyduck

Scarlett P said:


> KRissie that's great news you O'd on your own, really pleased for you. Hope AF shows up when you think and then you can get on with TTC!!
> 
> Mummyduck I'm so sorry to hear that :hugs: what has he said?!
> 
> I think I may have heard HB last night, but don't know if I imagined it cos I wanted to hear it sooooo badly!! Techincaly 9 wks yesterday going on my early scan so will just keep trying!

Well it really took me by surprise as dh has been the one ready for ages and all of a sudden he's saying is it too much to handle right now having just moved, will I feel settled enough, is it too much pressure on us all at once after such a huge change, he wants to enjoy ds just the three of us a bit longer, we won't have any support here etc etc the list goes on &#128557;

Don't know whether it's just a wobble and head has won out over heart perhaps? Or if give it a couple of months he'll be feeling better about anything. 

He was saying how he wouldn't mind a bigger age gap maybe to wait until this time next year!!!! 

Arghhhh!! I can't even think about waiting that long, it's taken a lot for me to get my head around this since he first asked in the summer and I came round, then felt ready, then got excited, counting down the cycles etc and then BAM he just changed his mind :( :(


----------



## Scarlett P

Hmm yes that's really tough when it was him in the first place ready to try and you got your head round it for him - have you pointed this out?

How long are you going to be in America for and How
Do you feel about having a baby there? 

Sending you big :hugs:


----------



## fxmummyduck

Sorry for such a late reply Scarlett , still none the wiser here. Dh is really confusing me, he didn't pull out the other night (sorry tmi!!) so he is saying one thing and doing another. Having said that it he knows my cycles so well, he knew it was a pretty 'safe' time. We don't know how long we'll be in Anerica but I don't want to put ttc and our family on hold because of this move, and it's definitely not what we agreed to.

&#128546; I'm so confused!!! But I don't want to keep talking to him about it all the time.


----------



## Scarlett P

Massive :hugs: mummyduck. Have you had to get insurance so you'd be all covered for having a baby?

I moved when I was 10 wks pregnant and it helped me make new friends and settle
In doing pregnancy and baby groups. 

I know this time will be harder with having two but I guess it depends on how much help realistically you'd have at home. For us we don't get that much anyway...

Just some thoughts/experienced that
May help you next time
You talk to him. It must be so frustrating for you. Hope you can sort it out soon. 

Are you feeling more settled in your new home now? 

X


----------



## BellaBoo0512

Hi :) how's everyone doing? Sorry I've not been online much...

Today I'm cd37 and last month I had a 44 day cycle. I don't have a clue if I have ovulated but have had heartburn none stop for the past week and keep getting up in the night to pee.. not had either of those symptoms since I was pregnant with DS1 so I'm feeling hopeful :) did a test on saturday and it was bfn so going to wait a few more days and test again x


----------



## krissie328

Sounds promising bella! Fx it turns positive. 

Fxmummy- :hugs:

Scarlett- I can't believe you are already 11 weeks!

Afm, roughly 5 weeks to go. It may be a little earlier depending on when af shows up. I'm so so excited. I've been keeping busy around the house and doing outside stuff with ds. Our weather has been so nice and it's been great to get outside.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Yes the insurance came with the agreement from us to move out here. We had another talk yesterday and I think it's off the cards for now, he has lots of valid reasons for wanting to wait so I'm just going to have to wait for him to change his mind &#128543; 
Loads of luck to everyone! I'll be lurking but probably not be on here very much.

Thanks all for waiting with me x


----------



## krissie328

So sorry for the outcome fxmummy. I do wish you the best of luck while in the US and hope that you are able to ttc soon. :hugs:


----------



## Scarlett P

Oh mummyduck I'm so sorry to hear this. It must be a lot for you to get your head around. Hope you're able to ttc soon :hugs:

Krissie I know! Finally got my first midwife appt on Wednesday and scan following Wednesday. Hope these next 5 wks fly for you!

Bella, sounds good. When see Y testing again?


----------



## BellaBoo0512

I'm going to test again on Friday morning :) this heartburn is driving me mad. Keep feeling sick too. Also covered in spots. Maybe it's my body getting used to my normal hormones since coming off the pill.

If my cycle is as long this month as it was last month then AF should be due on Monday x


----------



## Scarlett P

Bella did you test?! x


----------



## BellaBoo0512

I did.. It was bfn! AF due Monday so going to test again on Tuesday if AF still hasn't arrived :)


----------



## Scarlett P

Good luck Bella!


----------



## BellaBoo0512

Thank you! Tested last night after a 4hr hold and was bfn so I'm quite sure AF is going to arrive. Today is AF due date according to my cycle last month so will just have to wait and see.

How's everyone doing? X


----------



## BellaBoo0512

Bfn again this morning so must just be another long cycle! I'm fine with that though.. In no rush and it's only my 2nd month off the pill :)


----------



## Scarlett P

Sorry for bfn hope AF arrives soon so you can crack on with the next cycle. How many days has this one been?

All good here, Have my scan this morning!


----------



## BellaBoo0512

Today is CD48! I don't think I've ever had a cycle so long before! 

Aw good luck with the scan :) let me know how you get on! X


----------



## Scarlett P




----------



## Scarlett P

Oh no sorry to hear you're still waiting for AF to show :hugs: how frustrating for you!

Scan went well thank you, actually measuring right for LMP (although don't know how as I know I O'd late?!) so due date 30th Oct!


----------



## krissie328

Sorry af is still not here Bella!! I am on progesterone to help bring mine along. I am really excited to start trying next month. I am so so impatient now and just want to get going. But I want af to wait until at least the 5th to show. 

Lovely scan Scarlett!! I cannot believe how quickly it is going!!


----------



## fxmummyduck

Awesome scan Scarlett! Gorgeous!

Sorry af is still not arrived Bella, have you tested again?

Not long to wait Krissie!


----------



## BellaBoo0512

I'm sure I replied the other day but I can't see it :/

That's a lovely clear scan photo scarlett :) Aw the 5th will soon come around krissie! 

No I haven't tested in a while mummy duck. Still no AF and if this cycle was supposed to be the same length as last month's then I'm 8 days late.

I last tested on Friday and it was a definite BFN. I have only been using asda cheapies though so I might wait a few more days and if still no AF ill try a different brand. I keep feeling like AF is going to come though x


----------



## fxmummyduck

Keep us updated Bella! Keeping fingers crossed for you!

So as it happens dh and I bd twice this month with no protection, af is due in 2 to 3 days time, I really think we were nowhere near my fertile time but I can't help being hopeful. I know I'll be upset when af arrives, but does anyone think I should get an hpt just in case?!


----------



## Scarlett P

Hello ladies!

Mummyduck so good to see you back! So is DH coming round again now? Hope you're feeling more settled now. 

Bella, good luck for your next test you must be feeling so frustrated! 

Good luck Krissie! Hope you get your rainbow very soon


----------



## krissie328

How strange Bella. I hope you figure it out soon and either get that bfp or can start a new cycle!! 

So happy to see you back fxmummy. 

How are you feeling Scarlett? I cannot believe you are already over 13 weeks. It sure has flown by (for me). :haha:


----------



## fxmummyduck

&#128522; thanks ladies, it's good to be back, you are all so great!

Dh on board for the summer, as long as insurance works out, I can find a dr, we figure out if the new lo will be born here or back in the uk etc but if we can figure all this out then we'll be good to go!


----------



## Scarlett P

Good that he's back on board. Have got any symptoms! 

:haha: Krissie tbh it has gone quicker this time than last. Will be happier to get past the "is she pregnant or has she put on weight" phase. Although I'm addicted to sweets so that can't be helping :haha: are you starting clomid again soon?


----------



## BellaBoo0512

Aw that's great news mummy duck!

I went to asda before but didn't bother picking a test up.. I've got my driving test on Thursday so want to get that out of the way first :)


----------



## krissie328

Bella- I will be starting it CD 2 when af arrives. :happydance:


----------



## fxmummyduck

No symptoms Scarlett :( I do have some spotting which i think is af about to show. When i was pregnant with ds all my symptoms were identical to pre-af except for a cold I caught, so who knows!!

edit: im still so gutted the wait has been extended even though i know it's not by much...but my ticker is down to 5 days, and af is due in the next 2 days so technically, cd1 could have been day 1 of our ttc cycle! aaaaggghhh!


----------



## krissie328

:hugs: fxmummy.


----------



## Scarlett P

:hugs: mummyduck. How are you doing? 

Sorry for delay, we've been away to the Lake District
For a few days. Weather has been shocking but nice to have a break! 

Bella, how'd you get on with your driving test?! And did you test again?!

Krissie hope AF arrives soon for you!


----------



## fxmummyduck

Thanks Bella and Krissie! 

Scarlett I'm ok, af arrived so on cd3 at the moment, don't think we'll try this month or next so it's still looking like July and that's only if our insurance works out etc this move has been such a killer of ttc plans :( I think we'd have tried already if we'd been at home &#128543;


----------



## BellaBoo0512

I passed my test! :) 3rd time lucky with 2 minors! I haven't done a PG test since but I really don't think I'm pregnant. I will probably test once a week until AF shows up though jusy to be on the safe side. 

Did you have a nice time in the lakes scarlett? I went to the zoo in the lakes on Monday for DS birthday :)


----------



## krissie328

Sounds lovely to get away Scarlett. 

Fxmummy- July will be here before you know it. Hopefully everything will be in place to start then.

Bella- congrats on passing.

Afm, I'm super crampy today so I'm sure af is going to here soon. :happydance:


----------



## Scarlett P

Hope AF shows soon for you Krissie, bet the wait is driving you mad! 

Congratulations on passing your test Bella! We had a lovely time thank you. Didn't do the zoo but did boat trip, aquarium, steam train and Beatrix Potter exhibition which was defo all of our favourites! DH goes back to work tomorrow, DD is going to be a nightmare without him. 

Aww mummyduck :hugs: so hope all is ok for July. What is it you're waiting on for insurance?


----------



## fxmummyduck

Well done Bella on your driving test, I hated doing mine!

Hope af turns up soon for you Krissie!

Sounds like such a lovely time Scarlett, making me homesick just thinking about it &#128543;

So basically were buying the second half of our house back in England so we can rent it out, while the mortgage goes through dhs salary has to still be paid in pounds in his English bank account, we can't switch over to dollars over here until it has completed, so our health insurance from dhs company won't kick in until then.

So we can't risk ttc as to pay out of pocket over here sounds v expensive!

How are you feeling Scarlett? Can't believe how quickly it's going!


----------



## krissie328

That sounds like a lot of work fxmummy. Hopefully it won't take to long to complete. 

For the first few prenatal appointments they aren't terrible. I think mine are $120 and they don't start until 8 weeks. I do remember though my first scan was awful. Something over $600. But that was at a high risk ob so that was probably why it was so much. In the long run waiting is probably the best option. 

Afm, still no af. I am just feeling miserable as all heck today!! I keep thinking about going home. I feel like I need to sleep. But I have a meeting at 3 so I really should stay.


----------



## Scarlett P

MummyDuck :hugs: sorry to make you homesick. IS your new house starting to feel like home now? American houses always look so HUGE on the telly! Fingers crossed all is sorted soon and you can start ttc. I guess we forget that not everyone has the NHS!

:hugs: Krissie, any sign of AF?


----------



## krissie328

I am getting some brown spotting. :happydance:


----------



## Scarlett P

Hurrah!! xx


----------



## krissie328

Yep, she is full force bow so I will be starting clomid tomorrow.


----------



## Scarlett P

That's great news Krissie :hugs: hope you're posting about your BFP very soon x


----------



## Scarlett P

Krissie how are you
Getting on? 

Hope you're ok Mummyduck


----------



## fxmummyduck

Hi Scarlett! Yes I'm ok thanks, about 8dpo in a tww after another oopsie, I really think we should just be ntnp dh is really battling head vs heart! It's so frustrating, he keeps apologizing for the mixed signals! I'm hoping I can convince him really soon! Trying to get my head around a possible summer baby!

Krissie, when do you start clomid? Hope you get your bfp soon!


----------



## krissie328

Hey ladies!! So due to some issues at Dh work we did not do clomid this round. :cry:

Buttttttt- I did ovulate on my own. :wohoo: It is virtually unheard of for me so I am shocked to say the least. And it was on CD 12 to boot. But we had great timing with bd on CD 11 so I feel good about it. We went into it with the mindset that we aren't going to on purpose try but if it happened we knew it was meant to be. So I am currently 3 dpo. 

fx- Sorry things are so confusing. I can really relate to your DH. I hope you guys can at least ntnp.


----------



## Scarlett P

How frustrating Mummyduck but hopefully you'll get your BFP this time! When will you rest? 

Wow that's great news Krissie! When will you test? 

Had my sisters baby shower yesterday. Shes coming up to 33 weeks now!


----------



## krissie328

Af is due next Sunday so I'm not sure. I'm trying to hold out as long as possible. But at least until Wednesday at 9 dpo.


----------



## BellaBoo0512

Hope all you ladies are well.

Still no AF here.. the last one was 6th March so I don't know what's going on! I've decided to go back on the pill when AF finally arrives. DS has been a right little monster since turning 3 and moving in to preschool so I've changed my mind about having another. OH thinks I'm joking but I don't know if I want another now :(


----------



## fxmummyduck

Scarlett hope things are going ok with you :)

Krissie that's so great you Od on your own, good luck testing!

I ordered some ics that should arrive today, I'm 11 dpo today so I might test, not sure. I've been having so many symptoms but it could all be pms or in my head!

Bella I'm sorry you're having a tough time with your ds, I think it's pretty normal when you're having a hard time to think you're one and done. There's no rush, don't make any concrete decisions yet you can always revisit the idea further down the line. Hope things get better with your ds soon. Pre school is a big adjustment for them, I'm sure he'll improve when he's over the change. *hugs*


----------



## BellaBoo0512

Thanks mummy duck. I don't want him to be an only child but at the same time I think I must of been crazy to want another. I love my little man to pieces but he is picking up so many bad habits at nursery lately that it feels like all I do is tell him off and it's really getting me down :( xx


----------



## krissie328

So sorry things are rough right now bella. I definitely go through patches when ds is being difficult. But I've pushed ttc awhile now and feel the timing is about as good as its going to get and dh is getting antsy to try again.


----------



## BellaBoo0512

The timing is right for us age wise because we don't want too big of an age gap. I just keep thinking.. if it's so stressful with one then it will be twice as stressful with 2. DS isn't a monster all the time but he is definitely going through some sort of testing boundaries stage. Apparently he is a little angel at nursery though which makes me feel like I must be over exaggerating! :(


----------



## Scarlett P

Bella :hugs: do you think it's worse cos he's changed to pre-school? Orla has always been hard work, DH didn't want another for a long time because she's such a monkey. She does seem a little better recently and we're hoping becoming a big sister will be the making of her.... but I must admit that whilst I'm very happy to be pregnant again I'm very scared about how I'll cope when baby arrives. But I don't want her to be an only child so I guess we'll get through it and say "this too shall pass" a lot :haha:

Krissie have you tested yet? What about you Mummyduck? Fingers crossed for some BFPs on here soon!!


----------



## fxmummyduck

Hi Scarlett! Yes you're right, my sister definitely needed a focus and something to pay attention to and loved it when I was born. You'll get through it whatever happens :)

Had bfn at 11 and 12 dpo and af arrived bang on time today at 14dpo, feeling pretty grumpy about it all today :(


----------



## krissie328

Sorry to hear af arrived fx!! :hugs:

I am trying to think of it that way too Scarlett. They are little for such a short period and then they will be off playing with their siblings. 

Afm, 9 dpo today and bfn. I think I see something but I am sure it is my line eye. I don't expect anything until 11/12 dpo at the earliest.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Rooting for you Krissie that it's the start of a bfp! :)


----------



## krissie328

I got my bfp this morning!! I cannot believe I am pregnant with my first non clomid baby. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







20160526_082640-640x539.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## fxmummyduck

That's amazing!!! What great news!!! Congratulations! xx


----------



## Scarlett P

Woo hoo Krissie that's brilliant news!! So happy for you :hugs: 

Awww I feel a bit sad that if hubby has his way I'll never POAS again and see that line come up, IT's such an amazing feeling seeing it!

Mummyduck :hugs: I'm so sorry AF showed up. Do you think hubby will be up for ntnp? How's the situation with your house back home?


----------



## BellaBoo0512

Congratulations krissie :)

Still no AF here. Went to the docs and he thinks I may have PCOS. Had bloods done yesterday and I'm just waiting for a date for a scan and doc said he will take it from there :(


----------



## krissie328

So sorry Bella. :hugs: 

So my repeat beta showed that this is another loss. I just don't know what to do. I'm exhausted from it all.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Hope you get your results soon Bella

I'm sorry Krissie, be kind to yourself and I hope you can get some help and answers *hugs*


----------



## fxmummyduck

Scarlett P said:


> Woo hoo Krissie that's brilliant news!! So happy for you :hugs:
> 
> Awww I feel a bit sad that if hubby has his way I'll never POAS again and see that line come up, IT's such an amazing feeling seeing it!
> 
> Mummyduck :hugs: I'm so sorry AF showed up. Do you think hubby will be up for ntnp? How's the situation with your house back home?

I know what you mean Scarlett, it's sad thinking all of this could be for the last time.

I think we're officially back on the ttc bandwagon. Cd13 yesterday and we bd, might be Oing today or tomorrow.


----------



## krissie328

Good luck fxmummy! 

I think we are just ntnp this month. I'm gonna temp just so I know but not really tracking anything. I think July will be another clomid cycle.


----------



## BellaBoo0512

So sorry to hear that krissie :(

My blood tests came back okay but the doc wants to repeat in 2 months. Just waiting for my ultrasound appointment now. It's so frustrating. I'm half tempted to go back on the bcp.. much less stressful!


----------



## fxmummyduck

Thanks Krissie, Am 1dpo so in the tww!! Timing would be better next month because of a few plans tbh but obviously don't mind either way! I just hate the tww.

Good luck with your ultrasound Bella :)


----------



## Scarlett P

Krissie I'm so sorry :hugs: :hugs: will they do any tests to see what's going on?

Bella, sorry about your news :hugs: but think it's good you've gone to the Dr and hopefully you'll get some answers. Have you a date for your scan yet?

Woo Hoo Mummy Duck :happydance: pleased you're ttc! Fingers crossed here for you. Is all sorted with your house now?


----------



## fxmummyduck

Not yet Scarlett, but tbh we just couldn't wait any longer lol!! The age gap was getting bigger and bigger, we kept having oopsies that made us feel disappointed every time so basically hearts won out over head and whatever happens we will deal with it when it comes up. I'm likely to be back in the UK if I need a first appointment I can see my old dr.

We're probably crazy and I'm a bit freaked out about being in a different country, but it's time we had another!!


----------



## Scarlett P

I don't think you're crazy at all and I'm really happy for you as sure it must have been so hard when your DH changed his mind. Everything crossed for a BFP soon! :hugs:


----------



## fxmummyduck

Arghh so annoying just got positive opks today so I didn't O when I thought. Looks like I will tomorrow or tonight.


----------



## fxmummyduck

So I had pos opks last night and we bd this afternoon is there a chance we'll catch it??


----------



## krissie328

Fxmummy- I'd say that was good timing. :thumbup:


----------



## fxmummyduck

Thanks Krissie I hope so!


----------



## Johnpet

Ask your husband to find out why he doesn't want to have a second child by telling him why you want a second one in the first place.

I can only assume 2 situations where you post this question:

(1). You discussed with your husband about this and he convinced you how having a second child is not a good idea for the family, but deep down you still want another one.

2. You never really talked to your husband about this.

For (1), talk to your husband again and make your arguments about why you two should have another child. Make sure you're aware of his reluctance and can present to him possible solutions to his not-wanting-to-have-a-child arguments.

For (2), you really need to start talking to your husband about this before it eats you up inside. It'll help you figure out why he doesn't want to and if those reasons are not convincing, you can assure him with your suggestions.

Men are intelligent beings...


----------



## fxmummyduck

Johnpet said:


> Ask your husband to find out why he doesn't want to have a second child by telling him why you want a second one in the first place.
> 
> I can only assume 2 situations where you post this question:
> 
> (1). You discussed with your husband about this and he convinced you how having a second child is not a good idea for the family, but deep down you still want another one.
> 
> 2. You never really talked to your husband about this.
> 
> For (1), talk to your husband again and make your arguments about why you two should have another child. Make sure you're aware of his reluctance and can present to him possible solutions to his not-wanting-to-have-a-child arguments.
> 
> For (2), you really need to start talking to your husband about this before it eats you up inside. It'll help you figure out why he doesn't want to and if those reasons are not convincing, you can assure him with your suggestions.
> 
> Men are intelligent beings...

In this in response to a particular post???


----------



## Scarlett P

Where did that other post come from?!

Hope everyone is well?

Sorry for delay here, we went on holiday and was manic before we left getting everything sorted and then no wifi when we were there. Got back very late Friday and only just finished the unpacking and washing yesterday. Back at work today boooo!


----------



## krissie328

22 weeks already Scarlett! Seems to be flying by. Hope your vacation was great. Going back is always thr worst.


----------



## Scarlett P

It was fab thank you and yes defo very tough today! How are you? Has your Dr run some tests? x


----------



## krissie328

I have my appt tomorrow. I am so glad it's finally got here it's been a long wait! I am hoping he helps.


----------



## Scarlett P

How did the appt go Krissie? xx


----------



## krissie328

Scarlett P said:


> How did the appt go Krissie? xx

It went well. Doctor believes it's low progesterone and prescribed progesterone. He was very optimistic that we will have our sticky bean in the next 3 cycles.


----------



## Scarlett P

That's good to hear :hugs: They think I had low progesterone which is why it took a while to get pregnant first time and I changed my diet and that defo helped me xxx


----------



## krissie328

How did you change your diet?


----------



## Scarlett P

Well I'm a veggie so I was eating too much stuff that's estrogen dominant which can then lower progesterone levels (they have to be balanced) so less tofu and swapped cows milk for almond milk - check out food for progesterone, google it. If I remember almond milk is a good one, plus more green leafy veggies like broccoli. I'd snack on walnuts as they're also very good, wholegrain cereal for breakfast. I swapped normal tea for green tea as well.

I defo think diet helped me - this time I had 6 months of WWT where I worked on my diet and I got my BFP first try whereas last time we were trying for over a year before it happened.

Hope it helps you too xxx


----------



## krissie328

Excellent! Thanks. I've read some on how different foods impact hormones. I know dairy is a big one for pcos so I've been trying to limit it.


----------



## Scarlett P

It defo helped me and I felt better all round for it. I didn't cut anything out or make my life miserable, just little tweaks here and there that I'll try to get back to after this one is born. Hope you get your sticky bean really soon :hugs: xxx


----------



## BellaBoo0512

Hope all you ladies are well. I haven't been on in a while. No longer ttc.. doc has confirmed I have PCOS and has said it's unlikely I'll fall pregnant naturally so me and hubby have decided not to ttc anymore x


----------



## Scarlett P

I'm sorry to hear about the PCOS Bella :hugs: will they not prescribe you clomid? xxx


----------



## BellaBoo0512

Hope you are all well ladies!

NTNP over here.. had my first period in 5 months a few weeks ago so not feeling very hopeful. Docs not being much use either!


----------



## Scarlett P

Bella! Welcome back!! How are you? Why is the Doc being rubbish and not helping you more, can you not have Clomid? xx


----------



## BellaBoo0512

Hi ladies how are you all doing? Sorry I haven't been on here much. Got my first hospital appointment at the gynecology/fertility department on Thursday. Not quite sure what to expect. Hope you are all well:) x


----------



## fxmummyduck

Good luck at the fertility clinic Bella, really hope they can help you x


----------



## BellaBoo0512

Thank you :) how are you mummy duck? X


----------



## fxmummyduck

I'm ok, been trying since June, a bit disappointed it's not been as easy as our ds but trying to enjoy it. Just feeling like the age gap is getting bigger but it'll all work out how it's supposed to in the end. Took 2 months off because of some plans for next summer, waiting for af to arrive and then we'll be trying again, due to ovulate around Christmas. Fingers crossed!

Have you had your appointment?


----------



## BellaBoo0512

Aw fingers crossed for you! It's been 11 months since I stopped taking the BCP and it feels like it's never going to happen for me. I also feel like the age gap is getting bigger. It's going to be at least a 4 year age gap for me now. My appointment is on Thursday PM.. That's if work will let me have time off. I was off on Friday and off again today because DS1 has got a sickness bug :(


----------



## fxmummyduck

Thank you Bella, wasn't expecting it to be difficult but still hoping for a New Years bfp!

Sorry you're feeling like it won't happen, I hope you can get some positive news at your appointment, it might just be the encouragement you need. Ours will be pretty much a 4 year age gap even if we fall pregnant this month, it wasn't what we'd planned but sometimes these things have a way of working out right in the end.

Sorry your ds is sick! Hope he feels better:)


----------



## krissie328

I can relate Bella. November marked 2 years since we stopped preventing. Next month marks a year of oral meds. I also met with my doctor on Wed and he said our next stop is the fertility clinic. Well it's 2 hours away so we can't even do anything until June. 

The age gap bothers me. I wanted a 2.5-3 year gap and we're now over that. I just can't believe oral meds haven't worked. With ds it was our first round of clomid.

Af arrived today so just trying to get over that disappointment.


----------



## BellaBoo0512

Fingers crossed you both get your BFP soon! :) 

I had my appointment with the fertility consultant on Thursday and he has put me on metformin. He said if I'm not pregnant within 3 months then he is going to put me on clomid. I'm feeling more hopeful now. He explained more to me in a 30 minute appointment than my own GP has done in a year x


----------

